# Male neutered today - now female hissing at him!



## kitty pryde (Mar 4, 2006)

We recently got a pair of cats about 3 years old. The girl Kiri had already been neutered, but the male, Kramer, hadn't, as he was an indoor cat. Since he came back from the vet, she has done nothing but hiss at him and stalk him.

Has anyone else experienced such behaviour? Does it just blow over? What might be causing it?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

It's pretty normal for this to happen. When one cat goes to the vet they come home smelling different, so the cat(s) that didn't go to the vet react to the new smell. Almost always this blows over in a day or so. So, I'd give it a bit more time before worrying about it.


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

That's exactly what I was thinking...the neutered male probably came back smelling like the vet office. I remember this happening with my pair, Fergus & Ripley.


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

it happended with my cats too... don't worry it won't last long... i agree with the vet smell theory...


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

Mine too. The last time, one cat had to stay overnight at the vet's, the first time ever for any of them. When he came back, the two other boy cats hissed at him for two days. The girl cat kept it up for a week, so much so that we had to step in and separate them a few times.

He actually received an enema at the vet's, and the other cats appeared to be mostly hissing at his butt. I suspect this is an episode that he would like to forget entirely.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, it's perfectly normal. Not only because of the vet smells but, also, after they are fixed their hormones go a little crazy for a few days which makes them smell strange. 8O 
I wouldn't worry about it. If she really starts to get physically agressive I'd just separete them for 24 hours until everything settles down.


----------



## kitty pryde (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the advice - I shall just give it time and let them get used to each other again.


----------

